# cord lipoma



## kingkong (Jul 22, 2010)

How would i code open mesh repair of rt indirect inguinal hernia and excision of lipoma of cord???  Would that be the spermatic cord?


----------



## sferguson (Jul 22, 2010)

You need to know if the hernia was reducible, incarcerated or strangulated.  The spermatic cord lipoma is 55520 dx 214.4


----------



## kingkong (Jul 23, 2010)

the hernia was reducible (49505) I was more intereted in the cord.  I thought it would be the spermatic cord, as I know of no other and55520 is the code I chose.  Thanks


----------

